# new sniper rifle, big hit in afghanistan...



## billc (Apr 25, 2011)

An article about a new sniper rifle used in our effort against the bad guys in afghanistan.  the gun guys on martialtalk may already,probably, already know about it.  It was new to me as I surfed around.  Here is the article:

http://bigpeace.com/nmachiavelli/2011/04/25/new-sniper-rifles-winning-fans-in-afghanistan/

From the article:

While the XM2010 is technically an upgraded M24 sniper rifle, the upgrades are so significant that the weapon warranted a new designator. Notably, the XM2010 transitioned from the 7.62mm NATO caliber (.308 Winchester) to a .300 Winchester Magnum. This increased a sniper&#8217;s effective range from 800 to 1,200 meters.

Improvements to lethality and standoff distance were in response to feedback from Afghanistan, where snipers needed long-range capabilities. The .50-caliber M107 has a range beyond 2,000 meters, but its 2.5 minutes of angle means the round will impact anywhere within a 25-inch area at 1,000 meters. That is acceptable for a material target, but the average human torso is 22 inches.

Snipers wanted a weapon with the accuracy of the M24, which has one minute of angle, but with greater range. The XM2010 was the Army&#8217;s answer.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Apr 25, 2011)

billcihak said:


> An article about a new sniper rifle used in our effort against the bad guys in afghanistan.  the gun guys on martialtalk may already,probably, already know about it.  It was new to me as I surfed around.  Here is the article:
> 
> http://bigpeace.com/nmachiavelli/2011/04/25/new-sniper-rifles-winning-fans-in-afghanistan/
> 
> ...


You see that bumpy thing the sight mechanism is mounted on? I help make those.
Sean


----------



## MA-Caver (Apr 25, 2011)

Looks like a fun gun to shoot. :uhyeah:


----------



## Grenadier (Apr 25, 2011)

It's based off the tried and true Remington 700 platform.  Given that this is easily the most popular bolt action rifle, with a huge amount of customizations available, it's no surprise that they would stick with it.  

The way I figure, someone found a really nice custom load for the .300 Win magnum, that works exceptionally well.  

I am surprised, though, that they didn't go with the .338 Lapua Magnum, which has an effective range of 1.5 km.


----------



## billc (Apr 25, 2011)

Good job Touch of Death.  The whole rifle looks as good as it seems to shoot.


----------



## MA-Caver (Apr 26, 2011)

.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Apr 26, 2011)

billcihak said:


> Good job Touch of Death.  The whole rifle looks as good as it seems to shoot.


We do lots of military stuff. As left as I am, war keeps dinner on my table; so, I don't know why I ***** about 'em.:ultracool I just like to complain.
Sean


----------



## Twin Fist (Apr 26, 2011)

want!!

*drool*


----------



## searcher (Apr 26, 2011)

I am suprised as well that it is not a .338 Lapua.     It would have been a better option.      Even though I am still partial to the Cheytac .408.


----------



## Archangel M (Apr 27, 2011)

.300 vs .338 Lap..the reason for the choice IMO. Ammo availability

You can find Tons of bullets on the market and lots of load data for .30 Cal rounds. For units that handload their own their custom rounds that can be important. The overall expense vs return equation for "Big Army" will probably favor .300 WM too. For the civilian use, the cost of running .338 is steep.


----------



## chinto (Apr 29, 2011)

searcher said:


> I am suprised as well that it is not a .338 Lapua.     It would have been a better option.      Even though I am still partial to the Cheytac .408.



I agree, I was also surprised it was not chambered for the .338 Lapua cartridge.


----------

